# alameda,ca vintage bike show



## island schwinn (Jul 13, 2011)

last year i had a few people come out and ride around during the annual car show in oct.have space donated by lbs to display some bikes and hang out.here's a link to my craigslist ad.pm here or respond to the ad with your contact info if interested,thanks,island/brian


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/2491622795.html


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 5, 2011)

the show is scheduled for the 8th of october.i tried to edit the post,but?????anybody interested in showing their bike,just pm me through the cabe.i have a lot of interest and need to get your info to reserve a space.this is a free event and you can also walk around and check out the car show.there will be plenty of folks on hand to guard your bikes.hope to see some of the same folks who came out last year.and some new ones also.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 5, 2011)

here's my latest cl ad

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/2526838954.html


----------



## slick (Aug 6, 2011)

I can try to setup my gang to show up down there for the show but no promises. Pm me for my phone number. I can make this show big!


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 6, 2011)

Add a good ride to it and we might come north for the fun!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 7, 2011)

the island is a great place to ride.we can have a ride along the beach after the show.it would be a blast,let me know,thanks,brian.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 9, 2011)

pm sent.get back to me,thanks.


----------



## then8j (Aug 15, 2011)

I think that I will be able to make it over there it's only 20 minutes from my house. I plan to have my twin bar done by then...... I also have an x53 to show


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 19, 2011)

i'll be picking up some flyers at the bike shop saturday.anyone interested,please pm me with your address and i'll mail you all info and a map with times and details.thanks,brian.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 23, 2011)

hope this comes out.flyer for the show.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 15, 2011)

a map to the drop off point.as an option,you can park at southshore center and ride the few blocks to the show.there's more parking at the mall than around park street.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 22, 2011)

getting down to crunch time.still lots of room.you will need specific directions due to the main street being closed for the car show.e-mail to islandschwinn@gmail for the directions.hope to see you there.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 22, 2011)

The velocipede has new bushings, the cranks now fit the axle and I'm filing down a shim on the steering handle to tighten that up.  I'm looking forward to the show, and it was a good kick in the pants to get some mechanical work done!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 30, 2011)

only a week away.trying to get a head count.pm me so i can get an idea how many are planning on attending and get you directions.hope to see everybody there.


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 30, 2011)

SoCal crew won't make it.

Tour de Fat LA on Saturday.
Long Beach Marathon bike ride on Sunday.

Maybe next year.

We're hoping to show up for the Halloween ride in Sac town on the 29th with our crustiest bikes!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 30, 2011)

well,disappointed for sure,but maybe run into you guys at the end of the month.thanks for letting me know.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 2, 2011)

well,it's official.the bike show is now recognized by the car show sponsors and the park street business association.a big step to future shows.

http://www.shopparkstreet.com/carshow.html


scroll toward the bottom.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 5, 2011)

only a few days left and getting crowded.let me know if you can make it.i'm working on a show for may at another big car show,but have to see how this one goes.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Crowded is good!  I'll be there with the velocipede.  Who else is coming and what are you bringing?


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 5, 2011)

mostly locals and a few cabe members,along with krate mayhem and a few friends.so cal crew and valley crew aren't making it i guess.i'm bringing my 46 autocycle and might run home and grab another bike or two.see you there,brian.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 8, 2011)

And a splendid time was had by all...  Big thanks to Brian for doing all of the legwork!


----------



## then8j (Oct 8, 2011)

Any pictures of from today? I had to work so missed out! 8-(


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 9, 2011)

i don't have a good camera,but here's a few from my phone.krate mayhem took tons of pics as usual and i'll post a link as soon as i get it.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 9, 2011)

and a few more.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 9, 2011)

and just a few more.just a note.in the last picture,there are bikes in there


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 9, 2011)

i want to thank krate mayhem(dave)for helping out with all his cool bikes and for taking alot of good pics.here's his photostream.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157627849811772/


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 9, 2011)

Ahhh, love those red shoes....


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 9, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Ahhh, love those red shoes....



red shoes? i didn't notice.


----------



## slick (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry I missed the show. Looked awesome. So who's Bluebird and Skylark was that? A fellow Cabe member??? I would love to have those beauties!!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 10, 2011)

hey slick,them two bikes were beyond sweet.i don't think the owner is a cabe member.he is going to sell them,but not sure when or pricing.i'll let you know if or when i hear.hope you guys can make it out next time and kick this show up a notch or two.it's on for next year same day as the car show,brian.


----------

